# January Saugeye



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

It's been a pretty good month for river Saugeye. Everything has come on swimbaits of various colors fished in what I would call a swing method (cast cross current and tight line with the current). No great size or numbers, but fish on every outing. Here is a pic of my January biggest a very healthy 18 inch. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

agreed. I was just going to post about that. I’ve Have had numerous very strong bites as recently as Tuesday. Only I don’t agree with drift swing presentation. A very violent short 6” to 12” jerk and pause vertical or horizontal either one presentation has been producing quick limit catches for me lately.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

allbraid said:


> It's been a pretty good month for river Saugeye. Everything has come on swimbaits of various colors fished in what I would call a swing method (cast cross current and tight line with the current). No great size or numbers, but fish on every outing. Here is a pic of my January biggest a very healthy 18 inch. Good luck and tight lines!
> View attachment 462981


Nice eaten size . Good job and thank you for the pic and info


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Yup. I have been out a couple times this past week and caught a couple decent ones. No skunk for 2021 yet! The bigger fish smacked a jerk bait on the pause in current and the smaller one hit in the same spot but working a swim bait slowly, just kind of rolling it over rocks, but letting the current do most of the work. Hoping to get out this weeekend too.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> Yup. I have been out a couple times this past week and caught a couple decent ones. No skunk for 2021 yet! The bigger fish smacked a jerk bait on the pause in current and the smaller one hit in the same spot but working a swim bait slowly, just kind of rolling it over rocks, but letting the current do most of the work. Hoping to get out this weeekend too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality fish for sure! Thanks for sharing 🙂
I figured it was time to post some pics, nothing better in the dead of winter!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Out yesterday, picked up 5 in about 2.5 hours. All on swimbaits, slush joshys.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Are you guys focusing on any habitat in particular or just catching them throughout the river? I really need to improve my mid winter saugeye tactics haha.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I haven't found a bite in a month....I'm just plain jealous


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Let's not let this ruin a good thread. I'm stuck up here in Akron with no good saugeye or walleye rivers till March but I've been studying up on winter fishing for river walleye. Good job on catching those fish guys. Keep the pictures and reports coming!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Good Fish Guys - Way to stay at it - I haven't been out since November but I see the light just around the corner.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Caught two last night. Seen about a dozen caught total. This time they would not touch minnows or sharp popping pause presentation. White twisters steady medium speed retrieve seemed all that interested them. They were bigger fish too.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

This year is definitely starting off right! Got a couple more fish on Thursday last week while the winter weather rolled in. Wish I had more time, I think I could have done some real damage. Big fish was 20” and smacked a steady reeled Big Joshy. Caught a smaller one on a rogue, twitching and pausing in current. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice ones fellas!


----------

